# been taking a lot of pictures lately



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I really need to stop  








































^Tilly
























^Percie
















^Piper

















^its blurry but you can definately tell how big the little girls are now


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hehe dont stop taking pictures. We love seeing them and well your girls are very photogenic! I especially love Piper's color (and I remember seeing pics of them as babies) Tily is a rat model in the making, shes a poser!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

amazing pics! great quality! please don't hesitate to post more!!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Well you know its getting bad when you have to go through 1300 pictures in a day and delete them and that's not typo lol. I love Piper's colors too, she's a real pretty chocolatey color but you can hardly ever get it in pictures because she looks grey when there's not very good lighting.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Tilly has the most beautiful, bright little eyes. And she's definitely photogenic. I wish my girls would sit still for pictures like those. Half the time when I'm sorting through pictures all I see is the back end of a girly butt.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha yeah, the majority of my pictures are just a blur... I really want to get an awesome camera... but I have no idea about cameras LOL. Right now I have a digital one...


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I get most of my good pictures because my camera has an action shot and it takes continuous pictures until you let off the shutter. I highly recommend the nikon coolpix s90, its a advanced point and shoot so its still all digital and fairly easy to use. I got mine for about $400 but it should be less than that now since I got mine in October. And the second to last ones my favorite of Tilly, she's got her little feet crossed. She's never seen as well as my other rats so she's always doing the head weave which is why her feet were like that lol


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

They are adorable! You are very good at photography- please take more photo's! ^_^ x


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

trust me there will be lol


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

tilly is amazing...i am seriously considering to buy a similar one in the future...


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

well I pulled her out of the feeder bin from a pet store around here, she was to cute to pass up on. She's my only rat thats not constantly in trouble lol


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

are white rats with black eyes rare? i've never come across one until now.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

noMoreFaith said:


> are white rats with black eyes rare? i've never come across one until now.


I'm pretty sure she is a beige hooded, am I correct? Very lovely indeed.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

She is indeed a beige hooded, sometimes the flash drowns out the beige and its still very light way. I personally though have never seen a black eyed white in person but they do exist lol


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I would love to see a black-eyed white. I think that'd be lovely.

Or I could come kidnap your pretty little model-rat. <3 Haha


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd love to have one of those black eyes whites. And I'd fight to the death for my tilly ;D She's one of the best rats I've ever had


----------

